# A cabers bike??



## vincev (Nov 21, 2015)

Is this a cabers bike.? i can see it needs the correct seat,pedals,rear rack,proper headlamp,.badge. Anything else missing?? Says 1934.


----------



## stoney (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks like a nice start, easy finish. I know it's Schwinn but Is there a brand name on the lower tube between the neck and the crank housing?


----------



## slick (Nov 21, 2015)

Stem is wrong, also it appears the tank was added with new decals. The black on the tank looks too new to me. Too shiny.


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2015)

Not mine.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2015)

slick said:


> Stem is wrong, also it appears the tank was added with new decals. The black on the tank looks too new to me. Too shiny.




Kinda looks like those repop tanks off eBay. Made for Shelby motorbikes if I remember correctly.


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 21, 2015)

I believe its a OG tank but Definetly repainted. He said he painted a put a set of Motorbike decals on.
Many interchanged items as seen
Guys name is Steve. Nice Guy. Not sure if hes a Cabe Member  but I have seen at the last 4 to 5 Bike shows in Illinois.
I have a contact # if interested.
Nice start to a nice bike is Right.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 21, 2015)

I think these should have stainless fenders to be correct.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2015)

stoney said:


> I know it's Schwinn but Is there a brand name on the _lower tube between the neck and the crank housing_?




That tube would be called the Down Tube.


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2015)

cant tell what kind of bars are on the bike from the pic.


----------



## vincev (Nov 27, 2015)

cr250mark said:


> I believe its a OG tank but Definetly repainted. He said he painted a put a set of Motorbike decals on.
> Many interchanged items as seen
> Guys name is Steve. Nice Guy. Not sure if hes a Cabe Member  but I have seen at the last 4 to 5 Bike shows in Illinois.
> I have a contact # if interested.
> Nice start to a nice bike is Right.





No respect for this guy.We worked out a deal Was suppose to pick up in the morning.He faxed me tonight  and he faxed me saying he sold the bike and got $50 more for the bike.He never asked if I would pay more.Creep.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Not that it matters now but here is an article Gary and I did about these bikes. Most people never visit the home page to the CABE! http://thecabe.com/the-first-american-balloon-tire-bicycle/  Please see the description of models for 1935 where you will find that one version of the B10E (B10EC) had enameled fenders. V/r Shawn


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 29, 2015)

vincev said:


> No respect for this guy.We worked out a deal Was suppose to pick up in the morning.He faxed me tonight  and he faxed me saying he sold the bike and got $50 more for the bike.He never asked if I would pay more.Creep.





Cannot stand when people pull that crap. 
Lose sale and good connection  for extra $50 beans !!
Well hope it was worth it him .
Sorry to hear that. 

I'll keep in in mind for the further reference. 
Mark


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2015)

*Great Monograph*



Freqman1 said:


> Not that it matters now but here is an article Gary and I did about these bikes. Most people never visit the home page to the CABE! http://thecabe.com/the-first-american-balloon-tire-bicycle/  Please see the description of models for 1935 where you will find that one version of the B10E (B10EC) had enameled fenders. V/r Shawn




Very well written. Thank You Shawn.
You are right; I never visited the Home page


----------

